# How many have a certain day they clean?



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Just curious, does anyone have a certain day to clean or wash or cook etc.. every week? My MIL has mondays to wash and tuesdays to clean etc.... She has been doing this for years. She is so balanced it makes me wanna shout. But really I am envious. I wish I was so together. It seems like I am just spread around like a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The only way I can get things done is to set aside certain days for certain rooms. By the end of the week I can usually get all the rooms done, but the one I started with is already a mess.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I do wash Sunday and either Wensday or Thurday. Thats as organized I get.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I wished I could be that organized period. I plan things and then DH comes up with something else for me to do, so it ends up cleaning in the evening when I am tired. Maybe I should try making a schedule. He always tells me 'It will be there when you get back".
I am kind of like the peanut butter sandwich also.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My schedule is pretty much based on what goes on around the house. I try to be sure that linens are washed on Friday, so we spend the weekend on fresh sheets. I do Mark's work laundry on Sunday so he has work clothes for the week. Monday is the office and the guest room-takes about 30 minutes, including dusting. Tuesday is the living room. Takes even less. Wednesday is the bedroom-takes about an hour. Thursday is the bathroom-takes about an hour. Friday is the kitchen and back porch entryway. Saturday is my day off. If I feel the need to clean something, it had better be outside.

One thing I have noticed is that the majority of the struggle I had with housework disappeared when my daughters moved out! My sons were always much neater than my daughters to begin with. However, they are all pretty well in control of their own places now and their mess is no longer strewn from one end of my house to the other. 

I also got the smallest place I could be comfortable in, and decluttered as we moved. I now have a home that is just right for me, with as little excess as possible. And I police myself about what I bring into the home. If I don't know exactly where it goes and what it's for and what it replaces, it can't live in my house.

Sounds a little retentive, I know, but it works for me. It also leaves me a lot more time to crochet, read, garden, etc. I'm beginning to enjoy this.........


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Ninn, sounds like you have it together. I think what my problem is is that I try to do it all or maybe even to much and get overwhelmed. I need to make a schedule and try to stick to it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Sheri, it took me 20 years to get it together. And right now, my house looks like hurricane Marky just went through. I had a long and quiet weekend with no housework. Now I've got to play catch-up! It's not bad though. Some of it is even fun. Like today-I got a new storage unit for my yarns. I get to sort yarn and put it into the shelves. WOOHOO!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I usually do any major overhaul cleaning on the weekends unless there is a day during the week that I donât have to work. This is when I get any projects done too.
Laundry is done constantly as needed. 
I really have never been able to stick to any kind of cleaning schedule because something always comes up that prevents me from keeping one.

I got to agree with Ninn about when the kids moving out its cleaner. Right now in my living room there is a tire pump, a golf club, a sword, a duffle bag of stuff, 2 pairs of his humongous shoes and a pile from him cleaning out his car. 
He moved out for a year but came back. But when he was gone I could see the bottom of the kitchen sink most of the time. Now forget it, it always has some dishes in there.
But I would rather have him here than where he was living.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The only pattern I have is to ALWAYS clean the day before I'm expecting company.
Heaven help the poor soul that drops in unexpectedly.

Too much clutter in my house and too many ongoing projects.
Yikes!

Right now in my "great room" I have an incubator plugged in, a box holding the 2 baby chicks that hatched this morning, the tomato seedlings under a grow light, and my sewing machine, plus a box that is filling up for Good Will.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have certain days of the month for certain chores, and I don't always remember now how or why things got paired together; the dog gets her heartworm rx on the 5th of the month for example, and then I clean the ceiling fans! It took the anxiety out of cleaning for me to do certain things on certain days. Extra is always allowed and appreciated, too! Laure ldc


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Rose, I am sooooo envious of your cleaning/organization/ schedule. I guess I just have the clutter problem. I try to declutter but my husband just will not turn loose of things. He still has things from grade school. And he is 58. I know it has to do with all the excess because I find myself moving it around all the time.

A little vent here... but I have even thrown out things and find it later. (Hubby has retrieved it out of the trash because somebody somewhere may want or need it.) aaaarrrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Rose, I feel your pain. My kitchen floor is white! I bought that Mr. Clean magic eraser mop for it, and it works wonders. I also sealed it up with future, which I re-do about once a month. However, I mentioned the problems with keeping it clean enough for babies to play on. My landlord promptly informed me that I should order whatever I want and take it off the rent. I can do the same for the bathroom if I choose, because the floor is the same. Now I'm drooling over Konetco snap and lock flooring. Looks like bluestone and slate tiles. Can't wait to do my floor! (I wish there was a trick like future for ceramic tiles on the counter. These things are horrid!)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I clean on Saturday. I clean and mop bathrooms, vacuum carpets, sweep and mop the wood floors, dust and wash sheets and towels. DD17 cleans the upstairs, the 7 and 3 year olds have to clear their clutter so it doesn't get vacuumed up. 

Laundry gets done during the week, often a load or two a day. Dishes are done twice a day, after lunch and after supper.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

This is a huge struggle for me ...
I hate spending a whole day cleaning but I also hate pulling out all the cleaning stuff everyday to do one room at a time
I have tried every schedule imaginable but I never stick to them.
Right now I am trying a rotation ...that way if I can't clean one day 
I just stick with the rotation and if it is raining I can do more.
1) all toilets & tubs (this gets to my back so I separate out this task)
2) vacuum upstairs (takes about 1 hour and I sorta dust with my vacuum )
3) finish upstairs (glass/Mr.Clean /ect)
4) vacuum downstairs
5) finish downstairs

This is working for now because ...


1)when I tried one room at a time I didn't like pulling all the supplies and vacuum out for one room.
2) cleaning the whole house in one day is too much and I get behind on other daily tasks
3) if I can't clean one day I am not off schedule..
4) yesterday I shopped and cooked and therefore no cleaning time..
5) at least every 2 weeks I make it through the whole house

I am going to add one thing...
10 minute daily tasks per month like Lauri ldc...
That will get those extra task done ...I am going to post that on the fridge and check them off..and get help from the family on those.... 
Ex: dust ceiling fan , wipe cabinets, clean microwave, under fridge, behind dryer(sock round up!!)


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's what works for me, 
as soon as I get up I make the bed- 5 minutes

bathroom is picked up afer my shower toilet wiped,mirror and sink cleaned- 5 minutes

anything needing to be carried into the utility room or kitchen ( glasses on bedstands ) is taken there next. - its on my way to the kitchen

washer started next, sometime during the day I load into the dryer, and fold at night while watching tv maybe10-15 minutes a day

dw emptied 5 minutes 

house is picked up if neeed 10 minutes

farm animals fed / watered -30 minutes

then I start my day

once a week is dusting, mopping -1 hour is done on Mondays

house is straightened and picked up every night before bed so I dont have to look at a mess in the morning. includes cleaning kitchen -20-30 minutes
If something is good on tv, I clean during commercials,lol

Most jobs are done as needed ,I just remind myself is only takes a few minutes to do most jobs but if they pile up it can take hours.

This way my house stays pretty decent looking most of the time, windows I clean as I notice them needing it 1 room at a time so it doesnt take as long.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I used to write each room and the jobs that needed done in that room on a piece of paper. My dd,ds, hubby and myself would pick two. That room and job was done before we could go or do anything else. I could get the whole house done in 1 hour. Now it is just me and hubby and two Great Danes and the house is always a mess. I try to work on it daily after work. we just have way too many projects to have a clean house.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Vickie,, I know what you mean. When my two ds were at home my house was cleaner than it is now with just me and my husband. Crazy I Know! I think I've gotten either older or lazier. I also have a half acre garden I am trying to do all by myself and that is taking alot of energy. Also I enjoy being outside more than being inside , so that may be the problem right there.:help:
I tried the flylady way and it worked for about 1 month then stuff started building up again. Oh dear!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I try (note the word try) to do hubby's laundry on Monday since he wears uniforms at work that they wash so all I have to do are odds and ends for him and since he is home all weekend I can get his clothes he wore done for the week. I was my clothes on Tues and usually Sat and ds clothes on Fri and Wed. I try to keep things picked up and dusted when needed just little bits here and there during the week and the bathroom gets a scrubbing on Saturday which is the same day I was towels. The rest of the laundry like bedding gets thrown in when there is time during the week. I mainly do light cleaning to keep everything tidy so I don't have to mess with cleaning everything in one day. I may dust one day and do floors the next. When company comes over it usually isn't too bad to clean the whole house. I don't have young children though--mine is old enough to help and not get in the way.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

mosepijo said:


> I wished I could be that organized period. I plan things and then DH comes up with something else for me to do, so it ends up cleaning in the evening when I am tired. Maybe I should try making a schedule. He always tells me 'It will be there when you get back".
> I am kind of like the peanut butter sandwich also.


When you have a cleaning schedule and someone asks you to do something, I've found it helps by saying "I can't right now I am behind schedule."


----------

